# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  VB.NET 2003 Forms : How do I make a Splash Screen?

## HanneSThEGreaT

*Q:* What is a Splash Screen?

*A:* A "splash" screen (title screen) can be used by an application to display important information about a program. The splash screen can also be used as an activity indicator during application startup.

*Q:* How do I make a Splash Screen?

*A:* Add a new Windows Form, and give it an appropriate name (such as frmSplash)Add a Module to your application, also, name it appropriatelyInside the Module, create a Sub Main :


```
  Public Sub Main()
        Dim fSplash As New frmSplash
        fSplash.ShowDialog()
        Application.Run(New YourMainFormName)
    End Sub
```

Add a Timer Control to the Splash Screen form (frmSplash).  Set the Interval property to 5000 (for 5 seconds, for example) and set the Enabled property to True (if necessary).In the Timer_Tick event, type the following :


```
  Timer1.Enabled = False
        Me.Close()
```

 So that after the five seconds have expired, it will close this form.Also add the following to the frmSplash_Click event :


```
        Me.Close()
```

Set the Project's Startup Object to Sub Main (Project, Properties)

*Q:* How do I make the Splash Screen form look like a Real Splash screen?

*A:* Set the following properties (in the properties window) on your splash screen form :
[list][*]ShowInTaskbar = False[*]FormBorderStyle = None[*]StartPosition = centerScreen

For further customisation, you can add controls such as Labels, and Pictures, to enhance your Splash Form's appearance

----------

